

Life is too short to wait. Users of Selfey can buy and sell spots in line - kaufmanjohn
http://www.selfey.net/

======
onan_barbarian
Please tell me this is a troll.

On the plus side, this may be the first startup ever that will go into the
deadpool with a headline involving the phrase 'crowd riot'.

~~~
kaufmanjohn
Nope, not a troll. We're planning on launching a legitimate business! Thanks
for the feedback though!

~~~
onan_barbarian
Serious question, then: do you think that a place in line is a fungible
commodity that can be traded?

These queues exist because Apple decides to avoid introducing new devices at
their true market value (say, at a 20% or 50% markup over their long-term
price) and sell them to people willing to pay this exorbitant amount; it's a
similar logic to lining up for a concert. I've heard it argued that this kind
of pricing for scarce products would damage the brand (e.g. no-one wants to
hear about $500 tickets for a concert, and wants a mix of customers rather
than the perception that everyone at concert X or buying product Y are rich
douchebags).

The promoters, or Apple, or whoever, are leaving some money on the table in
order to spread early access to the product to people who are enthusiasts, not
necessarily those who want to spend the most money.

What you've decided to do is to try to take this money off the table yourself,
in ignorance of the social conventions that you're violating.

I wish your business a slow death, but a speedy journey to hell!

~~~
kaufmanjohn
We do believe that a spot in line is a commodity that can be traded! Thanks
for the feedback!

